# Spark Plug Gap for Craftsman 25cc 200mph blower?



## roofrack (Jun 12, 2006)

Replacing the plug, does anybody know what the proper gap is supposed to be? Thanks!


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe I read here somewhere that this was the same blower as teh Poulan BVM200, relabeled for Sears. If so, I think the gap is 0.025". You may want to double check here by searching the forum to make sure they are the same, and then check the Poulan website for the manual.


----------



## roofrack (Jun 12, 2006)

That must be it! When i pulled the old one that is what it sat at and the new one was already at that gap too... Thanks!


----------

